# Begging or working...8th grade girls



## richg99 (Jul 15, 2016)

Maybe I am getting old....(Nah, I AM old) but...

Today, I stopped at a local grocery store and, at the door, were three 8th grade girls. They asked that I donate to "help them go on a school trip".

I said "no, ...but if you held a car wash, I'd be very happy to help" 

Another group was also raising money for some school function a few weeks ago. I gladly gave the $20.00 to wash my old fishing van (which doesn't get washed very often).

As I passed the girls by today, I wondered if their parents have ever taught them anything about the difference between BEGGING and WORKING for something?? 

What do you guys/gas think?

richg99


----------



## misunderstood (Jul 16, 2016)

I think things are much different then when we were young and unfortunately not all but for the most part the generation now doesn't have the same work ethic. And yes it is because of what is or isn't taught by parents.


----------



## Stubborn Dutchman (Jul 16, 2016)

misunderstood said:


> I think things are much different then when we were young and unfortunately not all but for the most part the generation now doesn't have the same work ethic. And yes it is because of what is or isn't taught by parents.



Sadly, you are so correct! All this entitlement attitude makes me sick. Far to many handouts for those that don't need/deserve them!


----------



## Johnny (Jul 16, 2016)

If a local fire truck is parked at an intersection and the
firefighters are passing the boot for donations - yes -.


but, here in Central Florida there is a RAMPANT problem
of con men getting a van load of kids from one city and 
driving them to another city to roam the streets with a 
bucket with a paper label stuck to it for some fictitious charity.
the kids spend all day long begging - no food allowance
and no water provided..... this is like from Tampa to Orlando
on a regular basis..... It is like Whack-a-Mole.... when one is
shut down, another one pops up.

I guess you follow your instinct, gut and heart of who and how much
to donate to.....

*And yes, it is because of what is or isn't taught by parents*






.


----------



## overboard (Jul 16, 2016)

Sign of the times, why work for something when you can just get it handed to you!


----------



## gillhunter (Jul 16, 2016)

I never saw that when we lived in Indiana. They always had a carwash, or fish fry or something. When we moved to Georgia that's all you see. Just begging on the corner. When I suggested a carwash to one of parents one time they looked at me as if I had 2 heads.


----------



## Snowshoe (Jul 23, 2016)

It's begging.


----------



## KMixson (Jul 23, 2016)

They have just passed a law here in Charleston SC that you can not beg for money on a street corner. they can be fined along with the one giving the money to the begger. I believe it was to cut down on traffic backing up because of people holding traffic at a standstill at the intersections during busy times but I am not sure. I will not give money to a begger. If they are selling something like the Girl Scouts do I will buy it to help their cause. If they are offering services for the donation like a car wash, Yes. As for beggers, If I need work done that I think they could do for me I will offer to pay them for the services. I have yet to have them say yes. That tells me they are not hungry enough yet. Now I have given money to certain individuals that I felt were In need but were not asking for money from me first.


----------



## bobberboy (Jul 24, 2016)

The world's full of people asking for help. Some are legit, some aren't. There are a lot of organizations asking for $ to fund their programs. Public radio and TV give something in return but others like the Red Cross or United Way don't (not a direct return to the donor like a car wash). You have to pick and choose. I give to orgs like the Audubon Society and the Cornell Lab of Ornithology because I believe is their work with birds. I have also given to causes that seem important but sometimes hopeless like a clinic in Belize. I almost never will give to the people standing at intersections with the cardboard sign.

I was married to a professional fundraiser for 20 years. I always thought the work seemed exhausting and demeaning. Having your hand out all the time just can't feel good. As for the eighth grade girls, I probably wouldn't give for a school trip but I might if they were raising funds to get things for the school. A school trip benefits them personally and my take is that is their problem. If they needed basketballs or musical instruments for the school I might think otherwise.


----------



## -CN- (Jul 26, 2016)

KMixson said:


> As for beggers, If I need work done that I think they could do for me I will offer to pay them for the services. I have yet to have them say yes. That tells me they are not hungry enough yet.


I've said to them "come with me, I have a couple of rooms in my house to be painted, I'll give you $10 an hour, cash." 
"I can't do that" is the response.
The problem is that they make more than $10 an hour by standing there holding a sign.


----------



## SumDumGuy (Jul 27, 2016)

I despise the begging. Especially by people with a wholly intact body, and the ability to work. There are other places in the world that if a person is missing limbs, etc, that's the breaks.

Only thing I will give money to is DAV.


----------

